#ubuntu-ro 2011-09-20
<Nenel> buna seara
<Nenel> pot cere si eu ajutorul cuiva daca se poate
<nkn> cu ce
<Nenel> abea am instalat ubuntu si nu pot instala nimic am nevoie de 
<Nenel> MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder si de XVID MPEG-4 decoder
<nkn> ubuntu-restricted-extras 
<nkn> uitete in ubuntu software center sau instaleaza din terminal cu sudo apt-get install nume_program
<Nenel> ok incerk
<Nenel> incerc
<Nenel> tin sa precizez ca sunt incepator..:(
#ubuntu-ro 2011-09-21
<calvarr> salut
<calvarr> am instalat openbox in ubuntu minimal cd si nu am sunet
<calvarr> va rog daca puteti sa va uitati ce trebuie sa instalez din alsa? in synaptic... multumesc
<madalin> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2011-09-23
<calvarr> nu se conecteaza la net
#ubuntu-ro 2012-09-17
<stas> alex3f, m-ai pinguit?
<alex3f> stas, da, mai deunăzi
<alex3f> am luat de la Cracknel niște cd-uri pentru Linux Install Fest în Poli
<alex3f> și zicea să te întreb de banner, dacă l-am putea împrumuta pentru eveniment
<alex3f> tu pe unde mai ești?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-09-19
<G4bi> salut baieti
<ion_> este cineva ?
<claxon> e cineva aici ?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-09-22
<sunnysam> salutare
<sunnysam> ma poate ajuta cineva cu o prbl in ubunt 12.04 ?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-09-23
<sunnysam> salut
<sunnysam> se pricepe cineva la network 
<sunnysam> ?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-09-16
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ping
#ubuntu-ro 2013-09-19
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ping
#ubuntu-ro 2013-09-21
<ubuntu-visitor8> Salutare
<ubuntu-visitor8> Am o o problema la dvd-w citeste dvd-uri dar nu le scrie
<ubuntu-visitor8> Cine poate sa ma ajute?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-09-15
<emenem> salut, intrebare offtopic: daca ar fi sa cer schimbarea nick-ului de pe forum...in ce sectiune ar trebui sa fac cererea asta?
<Anuska> Buna ziua emenem, eu zic ca in General ar fi oki.
<Anuska> Sau puteti trimite PM unui Administrator
<Anuska> http://forum.ubuntu.ro/userlist.php?show_group=1&sort_by=registered&sort_dir=ASC&search=Trimite
<emenem> multumesc  de sugetie :)
 * Anuska depressed
#ubuntu-ro 2014-09-18
<Anuska> crismblog, 
#ubuntu-ro 2014-09-21
<ropeus> un sfat de instalat TS3 sub lnuxlite ma poate ajuta cineva?
<ropeus> multumesc
<ropeus> are un kernel de ubuntu 12.04LTS
#ubuntu-ro 2015-09-18
 * gcosmin aloha, e cineva on?
<SkyWay> V3n3RiX: ai timp ?
<SkyWay> :)
